# can i use 100% rubbber bands big sized ones



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

theres a office works shop near me and they sell really big rubber bands and it said there like 100% rubber is that good enough all do i need to result to surgical tubing with i Dont want to because it expensive.....


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Big rubberbands will make you a kick ass slingshot just as good as anything else..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I recently picked up a bag of size 109 rubber bands for $4.50. They make excellent bands.


----------



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

do you have to like put one in front the other to make one strong one all just use one rubber band for each side


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Using size 109, you cut them in half and use one half on each fork. Depending on the length of your draw you might be able to use size 105 or size 107.

1 rubber band will make 1 complete band set.

They are comparable to gum rubber flat bands and work very well.


----------



## Southpaw LW (Jul 15, 2011)

Is this anything like what people refer to as "chain bands" in other threads? I realize that you're talking about cutting one band in half her, but can you offer any insight into chaining smaller rubber bands for effective SS bands?


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i used 107 sized rubber bands on my slingshots before. the brand name is superior rubber bands or some name around that, all i know is that it had the word superior on it. anyway, i used them again lately and thought: man...these bands are a lot worse than the theraband stuff. but i haven't tried shooting them through the forks yet and i never really shot that style before. so if anyone can find that kind of rubber band, can they help test if the through the forks method is any better than over the top method of attaching bands for the superior rubber stuff?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Rubber bands don't hold up as well or shoot as fast as the same pull weight flat Latex or Latex based Thera-Band sheet products. The large rubber bands will however do a decent job if that is all you can find in your area. -- Tex


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Southpaw, they are talking about using really big 105, 107 or 109 rubberbands the same way you would use gum rubber or latex or theraband. When he said "cut in half," he meant you cut the band to open it up. I use 105 and 107 and think they are okay for the close shots that I usually do. There was a thread "flatbands on a budget" that addressed these type rubberbands.

The chains, on the other hand, are also worth looking into. Check out Nico's blog first, and then use the search feature on the forum and you'll find loads of information on chained bands. There's been plenty of great threads on them.

WD40


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The same thing that I said above applies to chained bands also. I have shot and tested both. -- Tex


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, that's right, Tex.

I am posting the links below, and you clearly state in each thread that you have shot and tested both.

Here's the 105, 107 thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3750-flatbands-on-a-budget/page__st__60

Here's the chained-band thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2228-mexican-style-chained-rubber-bands/

WD40


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I've used BIG flat rubberbands and I found them to have a ton of zip even untapered, I was able to put a 5/16 hex nut (I'm addicted to shooting hex nuts) clean through an empty soda can from 30 feet. That strikes me as a fairly solid bandset, and with the endorsement from Nico, I'd say you're in business!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Rubber bands don't hold up as well or shoot as fast as the same pull weight flat Latex or Latex based Thera-Band sheet products. The large rubber bands will however do a decent job if that is all you can find in your area. -- Tex


any particular latex (brand)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Rubber bands don't hold up as well or shoot as fast as the same pull weight flat Latex or Latex based Thera-Band sheet products. The large rubber bands will however do a decent job if that is all you can find in your area. -- Tex


any particular latex (brand)
[/quote]

Alliance 107s or 105s work well. Sparco 107s work well.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11156-anybody-use-sparco-rubber-bands/page__hl__sparco__fromsearch__1

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/page__hl__%2Balliance+%2B107__fromsearch__1

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> Rubber bands don't hold up as well or shoot as fast as the same pull weight flat Latex or Latex based Thera-Band sheet products. The large rubber bands will however do a decent job if that is all you can find in your area. -- Tex


any particular latex (brand)
[/quote]

Alliance 107s or 105s work well. Sparco 107s work well.

http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

ok, i thought you were referring to sheet latex like roger uses, thanks Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Rubber bands don't hold up as well or shoot as fast as the same pull weight flat Latex or Latex based Thera-Band sheet products. The large rubber bands will however do a decent job if that is all you can find in your area. -- Tex


any particular latex (brand)
[/quote]

Alliance 107s or 105s work well. Sparco 107s work well.

http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

ok, i thought you were referring to sheet latex like roger uses, thanks Charles
[/quote]

Sorry about that ... too fast on the read. You were obviously asking about latex sheet. Alas, I have no experience there.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

